

Don Valentine, Sequoia Capital: "Target Big Markets" - p01nd3xt3r
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKN-abRJMEw&feature=player_embedded#!

======
p01nd3xt3r
The interesting thing about this video is that he says "We dont invest in
people we invest in markets". This statement is the antithesis of the PG / YC
strategy of investing in people and not products / markets.

~~~
cal5k
He did state that their approach was by no means the only one. However, they
have been remarkably successful at it...

